# Was ist los im Raum Villingen-Schwenningen ?



## FlowShow (7. September 2007)

Servus !  

Ich komm aus dem Raum Villingen-Schwenningen und wollte mal fragen, wer aus diesem Raum sich so hier im Forum tummelt. Habe hier bis jetzt leider noch nichts gefunden.

Ich meine also auch die Städte Bad Dürrheim, St. Georgen, Dauchingen, Donaueschingen etc..

Wer kennt gute Spots, Treffs etc.  

Freu mich auf Antworten! Thx!


----------



## patrick78 (14. September 2007)

hi du,

ich komm aus unadingen (bei löffingen). gehört dann wohl auch noch
zum erweiterten kreis...
gibt aber auch noch jemanden aus hüfingen.

gruss
patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowShow (14. September 2007)

Cool! Endllich mal einer aus der Gegend! Dachte schon bin ganz allein hier.. 

Gruß


----------



## Oetti03 (14. September 2007)

FlowShow schrieb:


> Ich meine also auch die Städte Bad Dürrheim, St. Georgen, Dauchingen, Donaueschingen etc..



ROFL

Wenn schon, denn schon, heißt des "Welthauptstadt Dauchingen"!!!!   
Aber dem Unwissenden sei verziehen..


Spots könnt ich dir ein paar nennen... Was schwebt Dir denn so vor?


----------



## Krokolie (14. September 2007)

Komme auch aus VS
Gruß


----------



## FlowShow (15. September 2007)

Endlich ein paar andere lokale Gleichgesinnte als die die ich kenne !! 

@Oetti03: Warum sind alle von Dauchingen so überzeugt ?!  
Die Dauchinger die ich kenne, lassen diesen Satz nämlich auch ständig von sich..

Spots: Hab halt eher so an "Freeride-orientierte" Sachen gedacht.
Aber komm mir jetzt nicht mit dem Indu-Gebiet bei euch.. (ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine..)

Was hast du denn so an Spots ?? 


@Krokolie: Cool noch einer aus "meiner" Stadt. 
Wo fährst du so ?


----------



## Krokolie (15. September 2007)

FlowShow schrieb:


> Endlich ein paar andere lokale Gleichgesinnte als die die ich kenne !!
> 
> @Oetti03: Warum sind alle von Dauchingen so überzeugt ?!
> Die Dauchinger die ich kenne, lassen diesen Satz nämlich auch ständig von sich..
> ...




Fahre bischen Freeride und mehr Touren. Kommt auf meine körperlicher verfassung an. Genauer gesagt komme ich aus richt Unterkirnach. Fahre hier überall hin. ca umkreis von 30 bis 65 km.


----------



## Oetti03 (17. September 2007)

Hmm. Freeride.... Fahre mehr Marathon...

Aber was immer geht ist das Eschachtal, und Klippeneck und Dreifaltigkeitsberg  Weiter gibts noch einige nette Trails am Türndleberg. Im Trossinger Wald kannst dich auch etwas austoben...

Kommt halt drauf an, wieviel Anfahrtsweg du in Kauf nehmen willst...


----------



## FlowShow (18. September 2007)

@Oetti03: Thanks für deine Infos. Mit dem Eschachtal hast Recht! Bin ich schau öfters von der Haustür zum Eckhof/"Bedlinsbad".
Von hier bis aufs Klippeeck is aber au no ma en Stück oder?

Bez. Trossinger Wald: Hats da au ä bissel nen Gefälle, oder ists da eher flach?
Thx. 

Gruß


----------



## Oetti03 (18. September 2007)

Trossinger Wald: Ich würds mal als hügelig bezeichnen. Viele hm macht man nicht platt... Aber mit genug Tempo wirds auch etwas lustig. Ist aber definitiv nicht nur "bergab"...

Klippeneck: Wenn ich meine Klippenecktour fahr bin ich immer ca. 70-80km unterwegs. (geht aber auch kürzer)


----------



## alexmaus (23. September 2007)

Hai,
ich komme zwar nicht aus VS, aber das Eschachtal habe ich auch schon öfters befahren. Ist eine geile Tour, vor allem, weil alles dabei ist: Singletrail mit und ohne Wurzelpassagen, Schotter, Asphalt, auf und ab.......Hm, werd ich wohl heut noch fahren, macht mich richtig an die Tour....oh ja...
Ich komme aus Lackendorf, Kr. RW, und bin eher in Richtung Freeride/Touren unterwegs. Geile Trails gibbet in Schramberg. Sankt Georgen soll auch sehr geile Trails haben, auf denen ich aber noch nie unterwegs war.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowShow (24. September 2007)

@alexmaus: Thx für die Touren-Tipps!  


Weiß noch jemand ein paar Dirt-Spots oder eher was in Richtung DH / 4X ?

Ich war kürzlich mal in Wolfach. (http://www.Bike-Park-Wolfach.de) Da baut man ja n ner 4X-Piste. Wie es aussieht, wird die mal echt gut! Aber wer weiß ´n paar Dirtkicker in der Gegend. Die local spots bei mir sind nite so gscheit. Und immer gleich in Bikepark gehen...


----------



## alexmaus (24. September 2007)

Hai,
leider hat die Stadt Schramberg beim Bau einer Dualstrecke in Sulgen totalen Mist gebaut. Dort ist wie geschrieben ein Dualstrecke, die aber nicht fahrbar ist. Ansonsten wüsste ich ausser Wolfach auch nix anderes. 

Cu


----------



## LauraPeter87 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ihr, 

bin auch alle 3 Monate für 3 Monate in VS  

Eschachtal war ich auch schonmal, Richtung Bad Dürrheim gibts auch ein paar nette Wäldchen!

VG Laura


----------



## FlowShow (1. Oktober 2007)

Servus Laura !

Wieso nur 3 Monate? Steh ich aufm Schlauch oder was.. studierst..?? häh?

Wenn du immer bissel na dürheim gesch, bisch au eher der TourenMtbiker, oder? 

..aber schön: No eper us meim Städtle !


----------



## crossie (1. Oktober 2007)

komm aus löffingen. 

cheers
crossie


----------



## LauraPeter87 (2. Oktober 2007)

@Flow: Bin an der BA  

Finds eigentlich ganz nett hier zum Fahren. Bin zwar grad wg Verletzung außer Gefecht gesetzt, aber hab mir hier schon einige nette Touren gesucht. Hochemmingen ist auch nett, Richtung Donaueschingen - einfach mal drauf los  
Jep, bin Tourenfan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d-griesi92 (2. Oktober 2007)

komm au aus der "welthauptstadt dauchingen" kann grad aber net fahrn weil mein bike geklaut wurde


----------



## sash73 (21. Oktober 2007)

hallo leute

habe dat hier erst jetzt entdeckt komme direkt aus schwenningen.eschachtal ist wohl scho jeder hier ma gefahren,nur noch geil.das liegt bei mir immer auf meiner trainingsstrecke,im plan.ja bad dürrheim bin ich immer unterwegs,hinte hoch zum waldcafe usw.immer ne kleine runde so 39km hin und zurücktrossingerwald und bis nach laufen deißlingen ist auch super zum fahern.klippeneck ist auch ne super tour,gell @oetti(kai) fahre auch mindestens einmal die woche auf dem rr,trainingszwecke ga1.
habe gerade 6weeks trainingspause,also immer schönes lockeres biken angesagt,dat noch 2.5 weeks lang.
wer ma lust hat zum biken meldet sich.bau mir grad ne lampe für den nightride,das wäre doch auch ma was!!!!   

man könnte sich ma treffen zum lockerer cruisen???


sash


----------



## FlowShow (21. Oktober 2007)

Cool! Noch einer ausm VS. 

Bez. locker cruisen: gerne Mal, aber bei dem Wetter zur Zeit und in nächster Zeit eher nach em Winter!

Eine Frage hätt ich noch: Warum haben im Raum VS so viele en Univega und sonst fast nirgens mehr ...???!


Gruß


----------



## patrick78 (26. Oktober 2007)

croissant schrieb:


> komm aus löffingen. cheers crossie


ist ja luschdig...komm aus unadingen


----------



## sash73 (28. Oktober 2007)

FlowShow schrieb:


> Cool! Noch einer ausm VS.
> 
> Bez. locker cruisen: gerne Mal, aber bei dem Wetter zur Zeit und in nächster Zeit eher nach em Winter!
> 
> ...



tja bekomme die univega günstiger sind echt gut 

wie das wetter ist schlecht warm anziehen und raus trainier so oft wie möglich draußen im winter,sonat auf der rolle.drum habe ich mir auch eine lampe gebaut,zum draußen tarinieren mit dem mtb  

grüße


----------



## FlowShow (7. November 2007)

@sash73:  Ich hab mein Univega auch günstiger bekommen, ob sie nun wirklich so gut sind ist ne andre sache..

Das schlechte Wetter schreckt mich eigentlich nicht wegen den Temperaturen oder ähnlichem, eher die Tatsache, dass ich danach wieder mein Bike putzen muss..!

grüße zurück


----------



## ykcor (12. November 2007)

titisee-neustadt


----------



## sash73 (11. Mai 2008)

so wollt mal wieder hier was rein schreiben.ist wohl voll tod hier.
geht den jemand bei dem geilen wetterchen auch biken???? 

sash


----------



## kopfnikka67 (11. Mai 2008)

Jaaaa, die aus dem wilden Süden


----------



## d-griesi92 (11. Mai 2008)

ich war heut au ma wieder fahren an der linach tal sperre
 is echt toll dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (11. Mai 2008)

d-griesi92 schrieb:


> ich war heut au ma wieder fahren an der linach tal sperre
> is echt toll dort



wie isses den da so zum heizen????würde mich mal brennend interresieren überlege eine trainingseinheit am kirnbergsee vorbei richtung tittisee zu fahren.gibt es da irgendweche karten,wo waldwege aufgezeichnet sind usw.ab donaueschingen???

sash


----------



## frenchy (7. Juli 2008)

Ist da noch jemand!!

Ich bin in Villingen-Schwenningen am 12. Juli ab 10.30 bis ca 16.00 Uhr !! (muß mein Sohn zur Sporthalle bringen und abholen) Ich würde gerne die Zeit nutzen um die Gegend und ihre "Trails" kennenzulernen.
Wäre jemand bereit mich zu führen????


----------



## Torbn (23. Januar 2009)

servus mal zusammen,

komme auch aus der gegend genauer raum kÃ¶nigsfeld/umgebung.
ham hier ne ziemlich gut vertretene freeride clique. ixs cups un co.

einige locations  hatten wir auch aus dem boden gestampft, die dann leider durch northshores zu sehr "ausgeartet" sind, zumindest laut oberbezirksfÃ¶rster und dessen anzeige^^

eine tour kann ich immer wieder nur empfehlen, stichwort rappenfelsen. richtig fett wird die von st. georgen Ã¼ber sommerau/staude aufn rappenfelsen hoch, wo dann ein traumhaft super technischer singletrail nur so auf einen wartet ( nachdem man aufm felsen noch zu nem gemÃ¼tlichen bier angestoÃen hat), brettert manbei traumhaften wetter den ultimativen trail nach hornberg runter. 

optional schaut man vl noch in wolfach vorbei oder lÃ¤sst sich gemÃ¼tlich mitm zug wieder die vielen hÃ¶henmeter nach st georgen zurÃ¼ckshutteln. (mit bike fÃ¼r unter 5 â¬, fÃ¼r ca ne dreiviertel stunde zug, gelgeneheit fÃ¼r s verdiente feierabend bierchen)

bis die tour ausgearbeitet war, lagen beinahe 10 tagestouren hinter uns - aber es gibt keine bekannte geilere tour, ganz zu schweigen von der brachialen aussicht und dem schwarzwald-heimat-feeling.^^

ridergruÃ


----------



## trialer (30. Januar 2009)

hi, bin aus vs-schwenningen
gruß


----------



## Oetti03 (30. Januar 2009)

Hi,

dieser Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=178024 hat sich mittlerweile als Sammelthread für unsere Region entwickelt. Bitte diesen weiterführen... ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 133833 (4. Juni 2009)

hallo

gitbs hier radlerinnen aus rottweil und umgebung

meine freundin sucht jemand zum radeln

guß


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. August 2010)

morgen fährt heute jemand in hornberg

01608964876


----------



## Ryder17 (29. September 2011)

Bin ab dem 1 Oktober wieder in Schwenningen .... hmm tolle strecken zum Touren fahren kenne ich schon viele aber ich mags eher Bergab im dicken Gelände.... hab da bis jetzt noch nix gescheites gefunden weiß da jemand was?


----------



## FlowShow (30. September 2011)

Du kannst auch mal hier nachfragen, vielleicht hast du dort mehr Erfolg: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=101 Ich habe dich mal eingeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (1. Oktober 2011)

hallo

komme aus rottweil

mich würden das auch interessieren

fahre gerade 
in
hornberg und hausach rum
gruß kai


----------



## macDriven (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch aus Rottweil also quasi in der Nähe von VS
und wäre auch interessiert an Mitfahrern.

Ich fahre zur Zeit Richtung Trossingen und ein bisschen
auf dem Heuberg herum.

gruß Sebastian


----------



## Deleted 133833 (9. Oktober 2011)

macDriven schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auch aus Rottweil also quasi in der Nähe von VS
> und wäre auch interessiert an Mitfahrern.
> ...



fahr doch mal im eschach täle rum


----------



## macDriven (9. Oktober 2011)

kennst du dort ein paar Trails oder gute Strecken?

bis jetzt lass ich mich immer von meinem Garmin führen
und guck das ich immer im Wald unterwegs bin.

Edit: Ich weiß auch wo der Eckhof ist, aber ich kenn
mich generell in der Richtung nicht gut aus :-(


----------



## Deleted 133833 (16. Oktober 2011)

also kk

der eckhof ist der dreh und angel punkt
wenn du.!, vom wasserturm richtung eckhof fährst kaqnnst du über den trimmdichpfad immer gerade aus fahren, über wiese in der kurve, in den  wald gerade aus, bis der trail kommt, trail bergab, am campingplatz vorbei und trail bergauf kommst du an die straße zum eckhof!

eckhof vorbei, bis weg aufhört in den wald rein, kommt trail.
immer trail folgen. ausschau halten nach burg wildenstein und rötenstein.
einfach einmal einen tag lang in diesem gebiet im kreis fahren.

gib mal bei google eschachtal trails ein


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
bin auch aus VS.
Wenn's Wetter passt würde ich über das lange WE vom 29.10.-01.11 (Allerheiligen) gerne ein paar Tage im Vinschgau (am liebsten in Latsch) biken. Von meinen Kollegen hat leider keiner Zeit und meine Frau benötigt unser Auto. Falls jemand zu der Zeit Lust auf ein paar entspannte Singletrail-Touren hat kann er sich gerne mal melden. 
Evt. wäre auch eine 2-3 Tages-Tour (hauptsächlich Single-Trails) von hier durch den Schwarzwald nach Freiburg denkbar
Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (17. März 2012)

der frühling kommt 

wie siehts mit touren aus


----------



## Grizzly71 (25. März 2012)

ja....sieht so aus  mittags wird es ja schon richtig angenehm warm


sobald der Schnee weiter oben auch weg ist will ich wieder diese 2-Tagestour angehen - ggf. auch unter der Woche.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69050.html

Ich würde es als Enduro-Tour definieren. Der Augenmerk liegt hauptsächlich auf den Abfahrten größtenteils auf Singletrails, bergauf wird entspannt auf Asphalt oder Waldweg hoch gekurbelt. Bin die Tour inzwischen 2x gefahren und würde sie als wirklich top definieren


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. März 2012)

wo ist den die tour

und was machst du nachher
wollte heute mal nach hornberg

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. März 2012)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> ja....sieht so aus  mittags wird es ja schon richtig angenehm warm
> 
> 
> sobald der Schnee weiter oben auch weg ist will ich wieder diese 2-Tagestour angehen - ggf. auch unter der Woche.
> ...



lese gerade die tour beschreibung
sollen ja viele trails sein
da will ich mit
wenn es schönes wetter ist

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (25. März 2012)

[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]Mobil: 0157-75368471[/FONT]


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. März 2012)

hallo kai,
ich bin mit familie (3 kids) und haussanierung immer gut beschäftigt und komme nur selten oder kurzfristig spontan zum biken. ich werde mich dann einfach mal bei dir melden und wenn ich die 2 tagestour plane (könntest du auch unter der woche?) natürlich auch. wo wohnst du eigentlich?
gruss markus


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. März 2012)

habe auch 3 monster ohne haus

wohne in rottweil

ob ich spontann kann weiss noch nicht

unter der woche kann ich öfters ja
deine tour hört sich sehr gut an bin immer auf der jagd nach tolle trails

was anderes kennst du den trail von der wilhelmer hütte (feldberg)

nach oberried

gruß kai


----------



## Deleted 133833 (26. März 2012)

kennst du auch sonst geile trails

fahre viel in hornberg
haslach
tutlingen


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. März 2012)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> was anderes kennst du den trail von der wilhelmer hütte (feldberg) nach oberried



ich denke den trail kenne ich - müsste bei der Tagestour dabei sein.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.16022.html
die tour fahre ich eigentlich auch 1x pro jahr - sehr nett!!


die besten trails die ich kenne habe ich in der 2-Tages-Tour eingebracht. wenn man die tour um einen Tag verlängert würde ich die Abfahrt vom Schauinsland über den Kybfelsen nach Freiburg einfügen (ist in der 1-Tagestour drin)  - dann wäre eigentlich das Beste dabei.

----------------------------------------------------------

bei Hornberg/Haslach gibt es bestimmt auch noch ein paar nette Trails - hast du evt. ein paar GPS-Tracks. vielleicht könnte man meine 2-Tagestour dort noch verfeinern.

-----------------------------------------------------------

ansonsten würde ich gerne mal eine tour in den vogesen machen - warst du da schon mal?
und im sommer werde ich entweder 2-3 Tage nach Livigno, ins Vinschgau oder nach Ischgl (mit Liftunterstützung


----------



## Deleted 133833 (27. März 2012)

du wärst der richtige man für mich

ich wäre überall dabei

wenn ich zeit habe grins

wo kommst du her

hast diese woche mal zeit zum fahren

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2511 (28. März 2012)

Hey Ihr 2, die Tourplanungen hören sich ja schon sehr vielversprechend an  Mein Kumpel und ich (Liteville 601/Votec V.SX) sind auch immer auf der Suche nach "heiligen Trails"  Wären evtl. auch bei einer 2 Tagestour dabei aber wenn dann nur Samstag/Sonntag... Im Bereich Vogesen kennen wir uns seit ca 3 jahren auch richtig gut aus und haben schon die schönsten (und härtesten) Trails gefunden. Waren letzte Woche am Schluchsee biken und dort gab es schon noch einige Schneefelder, ich denke die richtige Schwarzwaldtour muss noch ein bisschen warten.... Latsch & co hört sich auch super an! Grüße


----------



## Deleted 133833 (29. März 2012)

warum gehen wir nicht mal nach hornberg

gruß kai


----------



## monsterlurchi (29. März 2012)

bin am Samstag bei Schwiegerfamilie in Dauchingen und würde gerne ne Runde fahren.
Eigentlich eher Enduro, gerne aber, wenn auch gemütlich, HM bergauf.

Mag mir jemand die Trails zeigen?


----------



## Deleted 133833 (31. März 2012)

morgen
ich wollte heute nach hornberg

gruß kai


----------



## wasserstop (1. April 2012)

Hi bin aus Weilersbach und fahr immer Mittwochs mit der MTB Gruppe vom FC wir fahren in 2 Leistungsgruppen und starten im April um 18.00 am Sportplatz mehr Deteils gibt unter www.fc-weilersbach.de


----------



## Deleted 133833 (9. April 2012)

und wo fahrt ihr sonst noch


----------



## wasserstop (9. April 2012)

@ catwiesel 
mittwochs sind wir so im umkreis von 30-40 km um weilersbach unterwegs. unsere touren findest du unter www.fc-weilersbach.de MTB-Touren da kannste dann im filter die touren von 2011 ansehen mit bildern karten un gps daten.


----------



## eyny (19. Mai 2012)

Würde morgen nach Todtnau fahren und suche noch eine oder 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Deleted 133833 (19. Mai 2012)

eyny schrieb:


> Würde morgen nach Todtnau fahren und suche noch eine oder 2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Jemand Interesse?



hallo
was für trails gibts in  in todtnau

gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eyny (29. Mai 2012)

ich fahr da immer in den Bikepark. Dort gibt es eine Downhillstrecke und einen Freeride auch Wildride genannt. Hier mal der Link www.bikepark-todtnau.de/


----------



## Grizzly71 (25. Juli 2012)

Huhu,
hab noch ein 3-Tages-Ticket für die Bergbahnen in Ischgl.
Am  3.4.5. August hätte ich Zeit und würde gerne nach Ischgl. Einziges Problem ist, dass meine Frau das Auto braucht und ich daher auf eine Mitfahrgelegenheit angewiesen wäre. Vielleicht findet sich ja hier ein Interessent der Zeit, Lust und ein Auto hat.
Alternativ könnte ich am 4.8 selber fahren, wären dann halt nur 2 Tage.
Greez Markus


----------



## FKuett (15. März 2013)

Komme auch aus VS ( Schwenningen) in Dauchingen gibts coole triails


----------



## Johny84 (26. Juni 2013)

hallo bin in den schwarzwald zurück gezogen und suche eine gruppe oder auch einzel Person im umkreiß von vöhrennach zum gehmeinsamem mtb fahren


----------



## echo trailer (20. September 2013)

Hallo

noch Aktive da?

Bin frisch nach Villingen-Schwenningen gezogen, wohne in Schwenningen und würde echt gerne morgen, Samstag 21.09. ne Runde MTB fahren.
Gerne am Nachmittag.

Ich weiß ist kurzfristig.
Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand!!


----------



## AvantFighter (20. September 2013)

Wenn das Wetter morgen zulässt, will ich mal schauen und richtung Triberg mit dem MTB fahren, welche strecke und wie ich noch ungewiss, fahr meist der Nase nach^^. Hab nur ein Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (21. September 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter morgen zulässt, will ich mal schauen und richtung Triberg mit dem MTB fahren, welche strecke und wie ich noch ungewiss, fahr meist der Nase nach^^. Hab nur ein Hardtail



Hi, sehr gut dass du dich meldest!!!

Habe auch nur ein Hardtail. 

Können gerne ne runde drehen.
Am besten treffen wir uns am Haupteingang der Hochschule.
Dann weiß ich wenigstens wo das ist


----------



## FKuett (21. September 2013)

Morgen Zusammen 
Ich komme auch aus Schwenningen und wohne keine 2rad Minuten von der Hochschule entfernt. 
Schade dass ich heute nicht kann morgen könnte ich evtl. 

MfG Flo


----------



## AvantFighter (21. September 2013)

Weißt du wie man nach Villingen (Wöschalde)kommt, da ich sonst erst nach Schwenningen muss.
Meinst du die Duale Hochschule oder die der Polizei.
Wenn ihr wollt und das Wetter hält, können wir morgen auch noch fahren.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (21. September 2013)

wie wäre mal eine tour in hornberg


----------



## FKuett (21. September 2013)

> Weißt du wie man nach Villingen (Wöschalde)kommt, da ich sonst erst nach Schwenningen muss.
> Meinst du die Duale Hochschule oder die der Polizei.
> Wenn ihr wollt und das Wetter hält, können wir morgen auch noch fahren.




Ich meine die duale schule.
Von Schwenningen nach Villingen (wöschhalde)?
Nach Villingen kommst du am besten in dem du die Schwenninger Steig hoch fährst bis zum neuen Klinikum. Am Klinikum fährst du die Straße rüber Richtung Villingen (ehemaliger Familien Freizeitpark). Am Freizeitpark kommt dann eine Ampel diese überquerst du und fährst auf der anderen Straßenseite links weiter (neben dem Feld parallel zu der Straße nach Villingen) Irgendwann kommt eine Gabelung an dieser fährst du rechts, dort geht es bergab unten ist eine Straße, du fährst über die Straße den Berg hoch dann dem Verlauf Folgen bis zur nächsten Kreuzung dort dann links (der Weg führt zwischen zwei Feldern durch). Dann alles gerade aus bis es nur noch nach links geht dort links dann rechts und dann wieder alles gerade aus, am ende der Straße kommt eine Unterführung dadurch fahren dann kommst du bei Continental in Villingen raus. 
Dann müstest du schon fast da sein


----------



## echo trailer (21. September 2013)

So das hört sich soweit alles sehr gut an!
Morgen muss ich mal schauen.
Da das wetter heute echo top ist, würde ich heute aber schon mal auf jeden fall fahren wollen!

Treffen um 14:00 Uhr in  Schwenningen  am Haupteingang der Hochschule Furtwangen University (HFU) Joakob-Kienzle-Straße


----------



## echo trailer (21. September 2013)

Und dann schaut man weiter?
....also evtl. nach villingen fahren und dann gehts los?

Wer heute dabei ist kann mir gerne noch seine nummer per pn mitteilen.
beste grüße 

lars


----------



## FKuett (21. September 2013)

Ich kann erst morgen leider.

Da ich um 13:30 Fahrstunde habe und nicht weiß wie lange. ^^ 

Aber morgen vormittag sollte es klappen.


----------



## FKuett (21. September 2013)

Fährt einer von euch zufällig ein neon gelbes bike?


----------



## AvantFighter (22. September 2013)

FKuett schrieb:


> Fährt einer von euch zufällig ein neon gelbes bike?



Ich ein schwarzes, aber echo trailer hatte so ein neon gelbes/grünes dabei.
Wieso hast uns gesehen oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FKuett (23. September 2013)

Wenn echotrailer eins hatt evtl 
Wenn er in der Brückenstrasse wohnt.


----------



## Grizzly71 (25. September 2013)

Morgen,

wollte eigentlich am langen WE (3-6.10) 3 Tage nach Davos und die Bahnentour http://www.bahnentour.ch/index.php angehen, jetzt ist aber mein Kollege abgesprungen. Da meine Frau unser Auto braucht bin ich leider nicht mobil und müsste entweder irgentwo mitfahren oder eine Tour im Schwarzwald machen.

Falls jemand am langen WE 3-6. Oktober etwas geplant hat kann er sich ja mal melden?

Gruss Markus


----------



## Pro83 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
bin neu in Schwenningen und suche ein paar Bikerkollegen die vielleicht Lust haben mit mir mal eine lockere Runde zu drehen und mir etwas die Gegend zu zeigen.
Es ist immer schwierig wenn man neu ist auf die Schnelle eine schöne Trainingsrunde zu finden.
Also bitte meldet euch, ich wäre ab Montag startklar


----------



## FKuett (13. Oktober 2013)

Hat irgendjemand lust auf eine kleine Runde?


----------



## FKuett (19. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand lust auf eine kleine Runde?


----------



## AvantFighter (23. Oktober 2013)

Bin die ganze nächste Woche wieder in VS, wenn das Wetter gut wird, werd wieder mit dem Bike unterwegs sein.


----------



## FKuett (23. Oktober 2013)

(y)


----------



## Flkz1983 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

also ich bin seit 2007 hier in Donaueschingen, Hüfingen, Bräunlingen usw. mal mehr, mal weniger aktiv unterwegs. Ich fahr bisher gerne Touren und noch lieber flink bergab durch den Wald. Bisher noch eher mit kleinen Sprüngen. Aber ich hab vor, künftig das Endurofeld etwas näher kennenzulernen. Falls also jemand unter Euch ist, der auch gern sowas macht... ich bin dabei! Fully will ich im Frühjahr kaufen. Weiß nur noch nicht genau wo die Reise hingeht. Bisher ist ein Propain Tyee geplant.


----------



## Xillber (22. Dezember 2014)

Servus, fährt jemand noch von euch . bin erst vor kurzen nach deißlingen gezogen suche mitfahrer die mir die gegend zeigen fahre ein
enduro und DH bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikePunisher (22. Dezember 2014)

Kenne die Gegend (Deisslingen, Dauchingen, Trossingen, ...) recht gut und bin gerade mal wieder da. Fahre auch Enduro. Werde morgen zur Mittagszeit ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Xillber (23. Dezember 2014)

Wenn willst den los muss noch mein bike holen.


----------



## TheBikePunisher (23. Dezember 2014)

Gegen 12:30. Start Trossingen -> Muehlhausen -> Tuermleberg -> Neckertal. Wenn nicht heute dann sonst mal. Nett zu wissen ers kurven noch andere Enduros hier im Wald herum.


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,
ab April 2015 bin ich für ein halbes Jahr in St. Georgen für meine Masterthesis.
Da ich aus dem Münsterland/Grenze Niederlande komme, kenne ich mich im Schwarzwald überhaupt nicht aus.
Ich fahre gerne alles was entweder schnell und flowig ist oder steil und technisch 
Gibts ne Bikerszene in St.Georgen und Umgebung? Wie siehts mit militanten Wanderern und Strafen aus (2-m-Regel spielt in NRW keine Rolle)?


----------



## Grizzly71 (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Richtung Hornberg gibt es einige tolle Trails die Deinen Anforderungen absolut entsprechen sollten. Wenn's zeitlich knapp ist oder man ein paar HM sparen will ist auch immer ein "Rückhol-Service" mit der Schwarzwaldbahn von Hornberg nach St.Georgen möglich (Bike fährt umsonst)
Von St.Georgen aus sind auch tolle 2-3 Tages Touren Richtung Freiburg möglich. Mache das selber 1-2x pro Jahr. Meldest Dich einfach mal wenn du dann Vorort bist.
Gruß Markus


----------



## Zackbum (11. Februar 2015)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ab April 2015 bin ich für ein halbes Jahr in St. Georgen für meine Masterthesis.
> Da ich aus dem Münsterland/Grenze Niederlande komme, kenne ich mich im Schwarzwald überhaupt nicht aus.
> Ich fahre gerne alles was entweder schnell und flowig ist oder steil und technisch
> Gibts ne Bikerszene in St.Georgen und Umgebung? Wie siehts mit militanten Wanderern und Strafen aus (2-m-Regel spielt in NRW keine Rolle)?


Hallo Raesfeld, 
ich komme aus St. georgen und lebe hier seit gut 20 Jahren. Ich fahre selbst und mit einem Kollege oft Endurotouren und kenne das Gebiet recht gut  
Wenn du dann in St. Georgen bis melde dich einfach, wird sicher gut 

Grüße Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Februar 2015)

das wäre auch mal was für mich - bin auch gerne mal in Hornberg oder Umgebung im Schwarzwald unterwegs. Habs ja nicht so weit-arbeite in VS und wohne in Tut.
Grüße vom wr


----------



## Xillber (15. Februar 2015)

Wir könnten uns ja mal ja treffen in st.georgen oder so und und ne Tour machen im Frühlingen wenn das Wetter passt. Habs ja nicht so weit.


----------



## Zackbum (15. Februar 2015)

Gern! momentan liegen hier nur noch 40cm Schnee  

grüße Paul


----------



## weisser_rausch (17. Februar 2015)

so schauts aus-bin jetzt schon ca. 2 Monate nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen, dafür aber viel mit zwei Brettln unter den Füßen unterwegs.


----------



## Zackbum (17. Februar 2015)

Dito, wenn man aus dem Schwarzwald kommt gehört das praktisch zur Grundausbildung, vorallem wenn man nur 10 minuten fahrt zur nächsten Liftanlage hat


----------



## weisser_rausch (18. Februar 2015)

find ich auch gut


----------



## Mars77 (22. März 2015)

Hi, ich bin vom 31.3. bis 28.4 mit meiner Familie in Tannheim in der Nachsorgeklinik Tannheim .Ich fahre Enduro und Freeride Touren kenne mich aber null in der Gegend aus . Also wäre super etwas info oder ne Einladung zum mitfahren zu bekommen . Ich bin auch mobil und kann auch gerne ein paar km mit dem Auto zum Trail fahren .


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. März 2015)

bin leider krank - grrr. Und das Bike nun schon über drei Monate nicht mehr bewegt.


----------



## wasserstop (29. März 2015)

Hi Mars 77,
wir haben in VS-Weilersbach eine MTB Gruppe unsere Saison startet ab Mi.1.4 wieder. Wir treffen uns um 18:00 am Sportplatz des Fc-Wielersbach. Wir fahren mit 2 Gruppen die eine etwas flotter für diejenigen die schon ein paar km in den Beinen haben und die andere etwas gemühtlicher. Näherer infos findest Du auch unter www.fc-weilersbach.de du und alle anderen sind jederzeit wilkommen.


----------



## BeroBionicon (18. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 
bin für mein Studium nach Schwenningen gezogen und suche nach netten Leuten zum shredden. Bin auf meinem Enduro unterwegs fahre aber prinzipiell am liebsten berg ab. Würd' mich über Antwort freuen.
grüße
Bero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikePunisher (18. September 2015)

Bin selber selten da, Studium schon lange vorbei , aber schau mal Richtung Dauchingen (Sportgelaende am Wald Richtung Neckartal). Kurzer Trail mit paar spassigen Spruengen. Wenn Du nen Auto hast. Klippeneck + Dreifaltigkeitsberg habe nette Naturtrails und man ist nicht gleich in 40 Sekunden unten, laenger wie 2min+ dauerts aber auch nicht  Wenn Du mehr findet sag doch Bescheid, bin ab und an in der Gegend.


----------



## Xillber (19. September 2015)

Hi, das was TheBikePunisher meint in Dauchingen Tennisplatz gehts los... ist für die Gegend ganz gut. Oben auf der schwäbischen Alb Lemberg und Umgebung gibts jede Menge Trails , auch mit Rampen ;-)

mfg


----------



## TheBikePunisher (20. September 2015)

Hm Lemberg? War dort noch nie. Melde mich bei Euch wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin was aktuell nicht sehr oft geschieht.


----------



## Mars77 (25. September 2015)

Hi, schau mal hir vorbei( http://vogts-bikenride.de/) ,Christian und Daniel Vogt haben en Bike shop in Donaueschingen in der Wöhrdenstrasse 3.Super Typen die wissen was in der Gegend so geht und machen auch geführte touren.


----------



## NoobyVS (26. Oktober 2015)

*Achtung Anfängerin!*

Hallo!
Suche nach Leuten im und um den Raum VS, die sich evtl. einer Anfängerin anvertrauen könnten. 
Hege den Gedanken schon seit ein paar Jahren mit dem Mountainbiken/Downhill anzufangen bzw. es endlich mal etwas professioneller anzugehen nach langer Sportpause. Musste feststellen, dass Joggen nicht zu meinen Favoriten gehört und es kaum Spaß macht, da das Abenteuer fehlt ^.^
In meinem Freundeskreis lässt sich dazu eher kaum jemand dazu begeistern, also habe ich mich entschlossen im Net etwas zu stöbern und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen.

Mir ist klar, dass ich etwas spät dran bin und die Saison schon fast rum ist, aber vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar schöne Tage bis zum Winter und ein wenig Zeit für ein paar Anfängerregeln, Tipps und Strecken für 2016.
Würde mich riesig freuen, wenn sich jemand melden würde!

Lg


----------



## Xillber (31. Oktober 2015)

TheBikePunisher und die wo es noch wissen wollen, hier ist die einfahrt zum Trail Unterhalb des Lembergs bei Gosheim. Mit einigen Rampen usw. ;-)


----------



## BeroBionicon (4. November 2015)

Xillber schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 432528 TheBikePunisher und die wo es noch wissen wollen, hier ist die einfahrt zum Trail Unterhalb des Lembergs bei Gosheim. Mit einigen Rampen usw. ;-)


danke!


----------



## TheBikePunisher (19. Dezember 2015)

Xillber schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 432528 TheBikePunisher und die wo es noch wissen wollen, hier ist die einfahrt zum Trail Unterhalb des Lembergs bei Gosheim. Mit einigen Rampen usw. ;-)



Muss ich mir naechste Woche anschauen, da ja leider von Schnee weit und breit nichts in Sicht ist.

Findet man den Einstieg einfach (einfach PM an mich)?


----------



## Xillber (20. Dezember 2015)

hast PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyon2011 (6. Januar 2016)

hallo

wo fahrt ihr den alle so rum
wolfach
hornberg
schwäbische alb

grüßle


----------



## weisser_rausch (7. Januar 2016)

genau - Donaubergland, schwäbische Alb, Bodensee Westteil, Hornberg, überall Trails vom Feinsten. Allerdings wihn ich im Donaubergland und schaff in VS.
Ride on wr


----------



## Xillber (8. Januar 2016)

Wir fahren VS/Rottweil, Uffen Heuberg auch. Schwäbische Alb usw....


----------



## weisser_rausch (10. Januar 2016)

Xillber schrieb:


> Wir fahren VS/Rottweil, Uffen Heuberg auch. Schwäbische Alb usw....


 
kleiner Tipp von mir - Donaubergland ist meist wesentlich spannender als Heuberg.
Ride on
wr


----------



## easton95 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre meistens an der DH strecke in Dauchingen


----------



## Marc1984 (3. Februar 2016)

hahaha Dauchingen ist keine DH Strecke ^^ das ist ein pillepalle Kindertrail Jungs...ihr wart wohl noch nie DH fahren. Für Dauchingen braucht ihr auch kein DH Bike, da reicht ein Enduro völlig aus...ansonsten gibt's für paar spaßige Touren doch genug gute Strecken bei uns in der Umgebung, ich komme aus VS-Mönchweiler, wir fahren ganz gern mal ne runde über St.Georgen-Triberg-Hornberg, ab Triberg wird's eigentlich ganz lustig mit vielen Trails die man auch schön schnell mitnehmen kann...in der Regel sind wir 3 Leute die ihre Enduros gern mal etwas durch die Wälder jagen, manchmal noch ein paar mehr..., vielleicht findet sich hier ja noch die/der eine oder andere der auch mal Bock hat mitzufahren... vom Alter her sind wir Ende 20 bis Anfang 30...Wenns mal etwas ruppiger zur Sache gehen soll, sind wir auch dabei, wir fahren auch Downhill, sind gern mal in Todtnau, Bad Wildbad oder in Lac Blanc unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc1984 (3. Februar 2016)

NoobyVS schrieb:


> *Achtung Anfängerin!*
> 
> Hallo!
> Suche nach Leuten im und um den Raum VS, die sich evtl. einer Anfängerin anvertrauen könnten.
> ...


Hallo NoobyVS  Na, hast schon wen gefunden zum biken oder bist noch auf der Suche? kannst dich ja bei Interesse mal melden...gruss Marc


----------



## Mars77 (24. März 2017)

Hi, ich bin wie vor zwei Jahren wieder vom 31.3. bis 28.4 mit meiner Familie in  der Nachsorgeklinik Tannheim .Ich fahre Hauptsächlich Enduro Touren, wäre super etwas info oder ne Einladung zum mitfahren zu bekommen . Ich bin auch mobil und kann auch gerne ein paar km mit dem Auto zum Trail fahren.


----------



## Zimtstern93 (10. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Bin der Tim 
Suche Leute zum Enduro fahren komme aus Rottweil...
Bin unter der Woche auf Home-Trails unterwegs, und am Wochenende z.B in Freiburg, Schwäbische-Alb , Oberdorf, Schramberg


----------



## easton95 (10. Juli 2017)

Komme aus Dauchingen bei VS und baue mir gerade ein enduro auf kannst dich ja mal melden.

Mfg
Patrick




Zimtstern93 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bin der Tim
> Suche Leute zum Enduro fahren komme aus Rottweil...
> Bin unter der Woche auf Home-Trails unterwegs, und am Wochenende z.B in Freiburg, Schwäbische-Alb , Oberdorf, Schramberg


----------



## Mister_MaXXX (16. August 2017)

Zimtstern93 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bin der Tim
> Suche Leute zum Enduro fahren komme aus Rottweil...
> Bin unter der Woche auf Home-Trails unterwegs, und am Wochenende z.B in Freiburg, Schwäbische-Alb , Oberdorf, Schramberg



Servus Tim,

Sind auch immer wieder am Leute suchen...
Kumpel und meine Wenigkeit sind Wochenends meist um Schramberg oder in Freiburg unterwegs....

Kannst dich ja mal melden....

Ach ja, Touren sind meistens Abfahrtslastig


----------



## Zimtstern93 (12. Dezember 2017)

Mister_MaXXX schrieb:


> Servus Tim,
> 
> Sind auch immer wieder am Leute suchen...
> Kumpel und meine Wenigkeit sind Wochenends meist um Schramberg oder in Freiburg unterwegs....
> ...


Jo hier bin ich , auf Nächstes Jahr können wir ja mal ne rund drehen ... mfg TIM


----------

